# Anyone here work for their/any county government?



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

So, I have been out of work for the past 6 or so months, and found a job at our local county office(gwinnett county for you north Georgia guys). Applied, had my interview Monday morning, got a call back on Tuesday afternoon that I got the job. Yay me, more money for the Brute! But, nonetheless, I am wondering if any of yall work work for your local county government and how it was. I am assuming alot of procedures and over done bs, but the benefits are phenomenal. Anything else I need to be aware of? 

Also, if it helps or if anyone is doing around the same thing, I am doing Construction Management for the Water/Wastewater/Distribution department. So, dont **** me off or I will accidentally have my guys reverse the potable water and waste lines to your house. 

-Greg


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i haven't ever worked for local government but i have some friends that are fire fighters.. its all about the benefits


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I work for the state. The pay really really SUCKS!!! The benefits are pretty good though. It a lot of BS! Maybe the county won't be as bad. Did I mention the pays sucks for the state? Lol. Congrats on the new job


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Check him out.....he hasn't even started the government job and already he's using his power 

Congrats on the job....hope it's everything you want....and more


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My neighbor used to work for the city.... mowing, fixing water leaks, road repairs....pretty much anything, guess he was in the maitainance dept. He said awesome benefits, pay was decent but he got plenty of overtime so he was happy. Dunno what happened, he got fired.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I work for the state. University of Alabama... if you can get a state job, hold on to it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I work for dept of transportation and its not to bad just a lot of documentation because I am working in the new construction and have to keep track where everything is going and how much was needed. 

Benefits are good and the pay was decent around here especially when your first 6 months you accumulate 5 weeks of off time from having to work all that overtime in the summer


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

i used to work for the city of cocoa beach public works and police department...overall it was a good job..i was just young and stupid..dont **** off the city manager or anyone that has the least bit of power over you or you will loose your job quick..sh*t rolls downhill too...good pay and benefits but i definately used my sick days as soon as i got them...not something i would do again


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

My mom is a teacher, the only thing she complains about is pay.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the insight guys. I start on the 15th. One more week of vacation until back to the real world.


----------

